# Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons, will no longer pursue re-signing Bonzi



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14281358p-15089541c.html

The Kings have signed free-agent forward John Salmons to a contract, the team announced today.

Salmons had backed out of a sign-and-trade deal that would have sent the swingman from the Philadelphia 76ers to the Toronto Raptors, the Toronto Star reported Saturday.

"Upon reviewing the basketball situation in Toronto, John decided it's not the best fit for him," Salmons' agent, Joel Bell, said a statement released Friday. "In a very stressful and tough decision, he decided he could not accept the opportunity to play for the Raptors, even though he was excited about the prospect of being in Toronto."

Raptors officials, who thought they had agreed with Salmons on a $23 million, five-year deal as part of a sign-and-trade transaction for a 2007 second-round draft pick, were surprised when he pulled out.

"I'm sorry it didn't work out, I wish him the best," Toronto president and general manager Bryan Colangelo said.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

Well that was out of nowhere. That is less money to throw at Bonzi! Decent pick-up though. A do everything guy behind a do everything guy in Ron Artest. I like this team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

“We’re excited to add a versatile player like John to our team,” said Petrie. “He can play three positions. We feel he’s still an emerging player in the NBA. He’ll add to the youth and overall skill level of our backcourt, and I’m really looking forward to watching him play for the Kings.”


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

Is Salmons the one who tore his ACL in a pickup game like 2 days before he signed an extension with PHI a year or two ago?

I like Salmons. He has some PG skills at 6'7" and can defend. Has anyone heard his contract specifics yet? He was about to sign with TO for $23 mill over 5, so slightly less that full MLE. 

If this means Bonzi is going to sign elsewhere, then it's no good. If this means are looking to S&T Bonzi for a player other than a swingman, then it could workout. We need a rebounder in the worst way if Bonzi is gone, though. If we are gonna keep Bonzi, then I really don't understand this move at all, so I assume he is gone.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Is Salmons the one who tore his ACL in a pickup game like 2 days before he signed an extension with PHI a year or two ago?
> 
> I like Salmons. He has some PG skills at 6'7" and can defend. Has anyone heard his contract specifics yet? He was about to sign with TO for $23 mill over 5, so slightly less that full MLE.
> 
> If this means Bonzi is going to sign elsewhere, then it's no good. If this means are looking to S&T Bonzi for a player other than a swingman, then it could workout. We need a rebounder in the worst way if Bonzi is gone, though. If we are gonna keep Bonzi, then I really don't understand this move at all, so I assume he is gone.


Bonzi gone as Kings sign Salmons


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



Artestify! said:


> Bonzi gone as Kings sign Salmons


What!? NO! I don't see how instantly these means no.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



> Geoff Petrie appeared on KHTK-AM show Sportsline 1140 with Grant Napear and Mike Lamb to announce the deal and also clarify that the team would no longer pursue re-signing Bonzi Wells.


OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

Folks on other boards are saying Petrie was on KHTK talking about Salmons, Bonzi, etc. 

-There is some disagreement as to whether he signed for the full MLE or not. If it is the full MLE, then this doesn't seem good to me. When he walked away from TO and PHO, it was thought that no one else would pay him that much, but why else would he walk away?

-Petrie addressed our serious lack of rebounding, saying that it would not be a strength of this team, and that it would be addressed later :nonono: 

If Salmon's contract is reasonable, then I'm OK with this. Because after the Hornets paid Peja at least twice what he's worth, I'm sure Bonzi was looking for the same type of deal.

Still :gopray:-ing we get something for Bonzi though...

EDIT: RealGM is now reporting that the contract is for the full MLE, and that it is "multi-year".

No good.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

Come on home, Bonzi.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

LOL, Bonzi is twice the player Salmons is, blame Petrie for wasting money


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

Full MLE? Damn.. then I was wrong, this was a helluva gamble by Salmons.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

His Agent gotta have some dirt on somebody


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

2 years from now Kings fans will be thankful they didn't resign Bonzi...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



Tince said:


> 2 years from now Kings fans will be thankful they didn't resign Bonzi...


thats what i'm thinking as well. he played great for us during the playoffs just to get a big paycheck and then he planed to slack off. at least he won't with us. 


great signing IMO. (salmons)


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

John Salmons?!?!?! I'm okay with not overpaying Bonzi, but what the **** is this?? John Freakin Salmons!!! I have nothing against the guy but how about some ****ing shotblocking Petrie??


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

i dont know what to think here, bonzi being gone hurts us next season, but is better for the future. but if that is true, why did the kings offer him a 5 year contract?  besides that, petrie is not satisfied with this roster, which is worse than last season's roster (with artest). he has something up his sleeve, whether it's a sign and trade, i dont know, but he knows what he's doing.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



Legend_33 said:


> John Salmons?!?!?! I'm okay with not overpaying Bonzi, but what the **** is this?? John Freakin Salmons!!! I have nothing against the guy but how about some ****ing shotblocking Petrie??


We need interior D from someplace, but there is no one worthwhile left in free agency. Who would you prefer, Kelvin Cato or Lorenzen Wright?


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> We need interior D from someplace, but there is no one worthwhile left in free agency. Who would you prefer, Kelvin Cato or Lorenzen Wright?


Wright is the better player IMO, but those guys don't impress me at all. Is there still a possibility to do a sign and trade with Bonzi, or are we letting him walk for nothing? I was hoping we could maybe get Wilcox or something.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

Why would you want to keep Bonzi. I personally think it was a great move to let Wells walk. A few years in to his contract he would begin to start trouble...You guys have 2 great SG's in Kevin Martin and Francisco Garcia. And KMart showed last year he is ready to start...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

PG: Mike Bibby...Quincy Douby...Jason Hart
SG: Kevin Martin...Francisco Garcia...Sergei Monia
SF: Ron Artest...John Salmons
PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim...Kenny Thomas...Corliss Williamson
C: Brad Miller...Vitaly Potapenko

Now where will Bonzi go?


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

My brother, who is a Sixers fan, says that Salmons is basically Garcia without the outside shooting and he also has a bad attitude and work ethic. Ugh, I don't understand this signing at all... :nonono:


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Mike Bibby...Quincy Douby...Jason Hart
> SG: Kevin Martin...Francisco Garcia...Sergei Monia
> SF: Ron Artest...John Salmons
> PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim...Kenny Thomas...Corliss Williamson
> ...


 Monia isn't on your team anymore


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



> They signed four-year small forward John Salmons to a five-year, $25.5 million contract on Monday.





> Salmons' deal starts at $4.4 million, with 8 percent increases every season thereafter. The Kings, who are over the league's salary cap, used their midlevel exception to sign Salmons. They still have $800,000 remaining from the $5.2 million exception to sign other free agents.


sacbee.com


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

...why?

I don't want to rain on the parade or anything, but I don't understand this move. I can see letting Bonzi walk because Kevin Martin's ready to go and is going to wow a lot of people next year. But John Salmons has never proven much of anything in the league, and the team already has a similar, cheaper version of him in Francisco Garcia.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^Yeah, it doesn't make loads of sense right now. I was at work, so I heard all of this second hand, but apparently Petrie didn't make it sound like a Bonzi S&T was very likely either. Kings fans can only hope this has somethng to do with a trade we haven't heard anything about yet. 

On the bright side, we have two scoring point guards and now we have 2 wings who can play the point. 

The Kings, TO, and Pheonix, three teams with well thought-of management groups were all willing to sign Salmons to similiar deals, and TO and Pheonix seemed to prefer him to Banks and Fred Jones, so maybe they know something we don't.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons, will no longer pursue re-signing Bonz*

Its time for Kevin to shine. I am excited about watching him get his chance next season. We'll forget all about Bonzi Wells. Too bad he isn't back but if he wanted too much then that was the right thing to do. Wouldn't have been able to trade him in a couple of years for Kevin anyway.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Is Salmons the one who tore his ACL in a pickup game like 2 days before he signed an extension with PHI a year or two ago?


No, you are thinking of Willie Green, back-up guard for Philly. 

Salmons, IMO, is an underachiever. He has the skills and potential but never showed any drive or consistancy on the court.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

Salmons is a bum. I don't think he will magically become better in Sacto.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



HKF said:


> *Salmons is a bum*. I don't think he will magically become better in Sacto.


A rich one. lol


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

If Petrie can turn Bonzi into an S&T for Jeff Foster, this will all workout.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



cpawfan said:


> If Petrie can turn Bonzi into an S&T for Jeff Foster, this will all workout.


Why would the Pacers do that when they could offer Bonzi around the same amount by giving him the MLE?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



absolutebest said:


> Why would the Pacers do that when they could offer Bonzi around the same amount by giving him the MLE?


Then they wouldn't be able to get Al correct?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*

way too much money.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



absolutebest said:


> Why would the Pacers do that when they could offer Bonzi around the same amount by giving him the MLE?


Wrong. Sacremento has his bird rights which means they can go over the cap to sign him. Don't they? If they do, that means they could give him say 7 mill, and then Indy could give foster and a filler...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



absolutebest said:


> Why would the Pacers do that when they could offer Bonzi around the same amount by giving him the MLE?


I don't see Bonzi being willing to sign for the MLE unless it is a one year deal. Mobley got more than the MLE last summer


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons*



XMATTHEWX said:


> Then they wouldn't be able to get Al correct?


They are getting Harrington by trading away a trade exception that got for S&Ting Peja to the Hornets.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

decent signing, but i would have prefered Bonzi


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons, will no longer pursue re-signing Bonz*

this is one of the worst signings i have ever seen. and definitely the worst move i've seen from the kings since i started watching hoops.

salmon is a nobody. he's not even a middle of the road player, he is below average player and you're paying him the full MLE? he hasn't even proved anything. This is not adonyle foyle bad but it's getting there. he has some skills but he doesn't have the right mentality or attitude. he thinks he's better than he is but he is just a decent player in all category. he has below average athletism and makes bonehead decisions on the court. i have no idea why they did this, this is worse than just letting bonzi walk.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons, will no longer pursue re-signing Bonz*

* Kings Sign John Salmons*








Audio: Geoff Petrie Talks About the John Salmons signing-courtesy KHTK 

Audio: John Salmons Press Conference


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons, will no longer pursue re-signing Bonz*

Stoked Salmons: Versatile former 76er welcomes deal with Kings after renouncing sign - and - trade with Raptors 


















> By Sam Amick -- Bee Staff Writer<br><i>Published 12:01 am PDT Wednesday, July 26, 2006</i></h4>
> 
> John Salmons spent much of the past week in a haze, his self-induced drama causing so much stress and restlessness.<p>
> That is, of course, until Monday night, when the 26-year-old formerly
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons, will no longer pursue re-signing Bonz*

The next Bobby Jackson? 



> An unproven NBA talent came to Sacramento, his career statistics nothing too impressive and no indication that significant success was on the horizon.
> 
> No, we’re not talking about the Kings’ latest addition, utilityman John Salmons. We’re talking about Bobby Jackson, the former Kings’ super reserve who was used today as a comparison by Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie.
> 
> ...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons, will no longer pursue re-signing Bonz*



Artestify! said:


> The next Bobby Jackson?


 never


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons, will no longer pursue re-signing Bonz*

Unless Salmons shrinks to 5'10". I like the idea of having a 6'6" PG.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Kings sign free-agent forward John Salmons, will no longer pursue re-signing Bonz*



KingByDefault said:


> Unless Salmons shrinks to 5'10". I like the idea of having a 6'6" PG.


 LOL @ him being a PG. Have fun with that mess Kings fans


----------

